# Twitch Song Request Text



## gabrigode (Jan 7, 2020)

gabrigode submitted a new resource:

Twitch Song Request Text - Shows the playing music on streamer's screen



> Shows NightBot's playing song on the streamer's screen via OBS.
> 
> How to use:
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

